# Packing for VapeCon 2019



## Rob Fisher

I hit the road in Vape On-ZN on Wednesday morning so it's time to pack the vape gear for VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

That's the backup gear! The operational gear for the road trip is this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Useful 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

Safe travels @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Everyone travelling from far, please travel safe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Only fellow vapers would understand why we obsess about having backups of backups - even at VapeCon . 

Two people I know have switched to vaping and they look at me with surprise when I tell them that they really should have at least two mods! I'm going to show them your pics @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

That’s awesome @Rob Fisher !!
Can’t wait to see you Skipper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That’s awesome @Rob Fisher !!
> Can’t wait to see you Skipper



Ditto Hi Ho @Silver! It's been a long time without a Vape Meet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas

Always cruising in style uncle Rob! 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Safe Travels uncle Rob! Cannot wait to meet you and say hallo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK going to try get an early night and hit the sack! On the road in the morning to Pretoria! Seeya all on Saturday! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> OK going to try get an early night and hit the sack! On the road in the morning to Pretoria! Seeya all on Saturday! Bazinga!
> View attachment 176117



You will enjoy it. We are having lovely shorts weather over here the last few days. Hope it holds for the weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> OK going to try get an early night and hit the sack! On the road in the morning to Pretoria! Seeya all on Saturday! Bazinga!
> View attachment 176117


Safe travels @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------

